# Cargador de baterias con MOSFET, como conectarlo??



## ricarDOG (Abr 29, 2010)

Buen día quiero hacer un cargador de baterias con un MOSFET, pero no puedo hacer que funcione, tal vez porque aun no entiendo bien como fuciona el mosfet.
He probado con el  IRF3205 y con el SUP85N06.

La idea es censar el voltaje de la bateria con un PIC, y cuando el voltaje sea bajo poner en paralelo el Panel Solar para cargar la bateria. Esto lo he probado con Relevador y funciona bien. Pero ahora quiero hacerlo con MOSFET el problema es que siempre el panel esta en "paralelo" independientemente de lo que se encuentre en el GATE. La corriente que entrega el panel a la bateria es de 3 amp. Espero me haya explicado. Saludos.


----------



## Rataloca (May 3, 2010)

Por que no usas un rele o un transistor (de potencia dependiendo de la corriento que valla a manejar) 
Vas a usar un pic?? A vos si te pica la oreja derecha te la rascas con la mano izquierda? jaja
mira en este post hay unos circuitos mas simples: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-baterias-automovil-12v-circuito-4380/
Suerte!!
Sebas.-


----------

